# Anyone try a cream can cooker on their stove?



## BrianK (Sep 9, 2012)

I just stumbled on two brands of "cream can cookers":
http://cancooker.com/
http://www.ogallalacreamcansupper.com/

They look like a great concept, and there are a lot of cream can meal recipes online.

Has anyone tried one of these can cookers on their wood stove?

I asked the Cancooker website about their product and wood stoves, here is their response:


> Brian
> Yes we do have numerous folks using on wood burners.  Not sure how long it takes to get done due to how hot the stove is etc.  but yes it does work as many ice fisherman use on their wood stove as well as hunters in their hunting camps use in there as well.
> 
> I have had some folks use with water in to generate steam as I guess they need to add moisture to the air when using and they stated that this works awesome for that as well.
> ...


:


----------



## Jclout (Oct 5, 2012)

I just recently looked into the can cookers from cancookers.com and I think it would work.  Search online for the best price as you will definately get variation from one seller to the next.  Amazon.com is a good place to look.  I'd love to try it but it would cost anywhere from $85 on up and money is tight rite now.  I hope to cook with a dutch oven and an oven roaster converted into a stove top oven.  I saw these plans in "The Country Journal Woodburner's Cookbook" by Janet Bachard Chadwick.  Also lots of recipies for the dutch oven and roaster.  John


----------



## ScotO (Oct 5, 2012)

That would work perfectly on my modified trivet top.  I may have to look into one of those.  If for nothing else, I bet putting some cubed venison, potatoes, celery and carrots in that can for a couple hours would make a stew to-die-for......


----------



## BrianK (Oct 6, 2012)

Jclout said:


> an oven roaster converted into a stove top oven.  I saw these plans in "The Country Journal Woodburner's Cookbook" by Janet Bachard Chadwick.


Hmmm...  I'd like to hear more about that.


----------



## Jclout (Oct 7, 2012)

BrianK said:


> Hmmm... I'd like to hear more about that.


Check out that book, the writer has done a great job of breaking everything down into a science pretty much.


----------



## punchy (Oct 9, 2012)

looks neat, have to see about getting one.


----------



## Jclout (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey I just saw an ad for a can cooker for $69.98 on Nextag if anyone is looking for one.


----------

